# DH doing the marathon UPDATE: PIX POST 22



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So if DH is the one running the NYC Marathon tomorrow why I am exhausted? Maybe because I've been cleaning the house, baking three lasagnas (ground beer, sausage, non-dairy), baking and decorating a cake, loading and unloading the dishwasher time and time again, getting flowers, setting up things.:smpullhair::smpullhair:And get this...was expecting about 15-18 people. Then between yesterday and today one good friend calls, she wants to bring her friend; another friend's son wants to come and bring his friend, and a friend's daughter wants to come and bring her boyfriend. Suddenly I'm looking at 22-24 people :w00t: in a NYC apt.:w00t::w00t: What's with people? Jim's running and it's his b'day and he doesn't even know these people well or even at all.:smilie_tischkante: Sorry for the rant but this is so crazy, since I'll be running all over the city to cheer DH on and won't be home to do anything tomorrow until after the race. I think it would have been easier doing 26.2 miles. Icing the cake tonight was literally the icing on the rant cake...I was so tempted just to buy a cake tomorrow along the route.:HistericalSmiley:
Anywho, if you can keep my DH in your thoughts and prayers...I always worry just because it's so grueling. He's totally psyched and feels like he's trained the best ever. This is his 5th NYC marathon and he'll be 55 tomorrow. What a birthday present to yourself. C-r-a-z-y:smstarz:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Go, Jim, Go!! Sit, Sue, Sit!!

I will be thinking of both of you tomorrow and sending good energy your way. Will we get to see a picture of Tyler in his running attire, too?

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Best of Luck Jim!

Great cause, you're a wonderful man!

Best wishes . . .


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Go Sexy Legs Birthday Boy, Go!!! 

I've been praying like crazy for your husband, Sue. Don't think we'll be spectators at the race, though. We'll be watching and rooting from home. I wish I could be a help to you. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo Jim!!! GO!!!

Wishing you all the best


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ground beer,:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: sausage, non-dairy)----now that is a recipe for disaster!:w00t
Wishing great success & a Happy Birthday to the runner!:aktion033:
I hope you get lots of "clean-up" help & a day off afterward!:smhelp:
Good that Tyler can be entertainment at the party.artytime:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Go, Jim, Go!! Sit, Sue, Sit!!
> 
> I will be thinking of both of you tomorrow and sending good energy your way. Will we get to see a picture of Tyler in his running attire, too?
> 
> Hugs to all of you!


Thanks so much Mary. Last night Tyler decided to bark at about 2am because DS was having an asthma attack.:new_shocked: which is rare for him. After finding his inhaler, we all sort of went back to sleep.:blink:
DH got up at pre-dawn o'clock and I just spoke to him and he's a happy camper - quite like camping on the ground for hours waiting for the race start, about 3 hours after they get to Staten Island. Luckily his charity Fred's Team has a tent so he's thrilled. It's 37 degrees.:w00t: 
Alas Tyler has no running suit so he'll have to entertain nude. :eek2_gelb2:I don't think anyone will mind.


Sandcastles said:


> Best of Luck Jim!
> 
> Great cause, you're a wonderful man!
> 
> Best wishes . . .


Thanks so much Allie. He can use all the cheers he can get. He went into the race with an injury last year and was tempted to take the subway home from Brooklyn :w00t: but stuck out the next 13 miles or so. Don't know how he kept going. But this year, he's feeling great. I'll send your wishes.


KAG said:


> Go Sexy Legs Birthday Boy, Go!!!
> 
> I've been praying like crazy for your husband, Sue. Don't think we'll be spectators at the race, though. We'll be watching and rooting from home. I wish I could be a help to you.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoox


I think you and Steve get a viewer pass this year, Kerry. You can watch on WNBC-TV. Jim's the one in running pants, an orange shirt, brown hair, glasses. Easy to pick out of 40,000 runners :HistericalSmiley: (or whatever the number is this year). 


Katkoota said:


> wohoo Jim!!! GO!!!
> 
> Wishing you all the best


Thanks so much Kat. Nothing like getting an international cheer. :chili::chili:


edelweiss said:


> *ground beer*,:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: sausage, non-dairy)----now that is a recipe for disaster!:w00t
> Wishing great success & a Happy Birthday to the runner!:aktion033:
> I hope you get lots of "clean-up" help & a day off afterward!:smhelp:
> Good that Tyler can be entertainment at the party.artytime:


Okay, Sandi, you got me.:innocent: That's about where my head was by the time I posted last night.I usually proofread in preview but was toooo tired. I could have used some kind of alcoholic aid. I was beyond tired. Luckily for my guests I used ground BEEF, with beer on the side. :HistericalSmiley: I'm hoping Tyler takes over the entertainment portion of the evening since I'll be pooped. I hope no one steps on him. :huh:I feel like putting up a "Beware of (Stepping On) Dog" sign on our door. Thanks so much


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck to your DH and I hope you get to relax soon and have a glass (or two) of wine for all your efforts, Susan. My dentist use to run that marathon in his 50's too and he's still kickin and in his late 60's now. Go, JIM! I'll be watching for him


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope things are going well this morning and that everyone has a safe and happy day!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> So if DH is the one running the NYC Marathon tomorrow why I am exhausted? Maybe because I've been cleaning the house, baking three lasagnas (ground beer, sausage, non-dairy), baking and decorating a cake, loading and unloading the dishwasher time and time again, getting flowers, setting up things.:smpullhair::smpullhair:And get this...was expecting about 15-18 people. Then between yesterday and today one good friend calls, she wants to bring her friend; another friend's son wants to come and bring his friend, and a friend's daughter wants to come and bring her boyfriend. Suddenly I'm looking at 22-24 people :w00t: in a NYC apt.:w00t::w00t: What's with people? Jim's running and it's his b'day and he doesn't even know these people well or even at all.:smilie_tischkante: Sorry for the rant but this is so crazy, since I'll be running all over the city to cheer DH on and won't be home to do anything tomorrow until after the race. I think it would have been easier doing 26.2 miles. Icing the cake tonight was literally the icing on the rant cake...I was so tempted just to buy a cake tomorrow along the route.:HistericalSmiley:
> Anywho, if you can keep my DH in your thoughts and prayers...I always worry just because it's so grueling. He's totally psyched and feels like he's trained the best ever. This is his 5th NYC marathon and he'll be 55 tomorrow. What a birthday present to yourself. C-r-a-z-y:smstarz:


Now, that sounds interesting! ~


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it is fantastic that he is running. I trained 3 times to run a marathon and everytime I broke my ancle running. I gave up on running a martathon:HistericalSmiley:I did get to run a half marathon though. 
Gooooooooo Jim!!!!! Best of luck to you!!! Have a wonderful BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Good luck to your DH and I hope you get to relax soon and have a glass (or two) of wine for all your efforts, Susan. My dentist use to run that marathon in his 50's too and he's still kickin and in his late 60's now. Go, JIM! I'll be watching for him


Thanks Brit. I think it's just great that hitting his 55th birthday he can even think of doing it. It's the most beautiful sunny day here.:chili::chili:


maggieh said:


> Hope things are going well this morning and that everyone has a safe and happy day!


Thanks so much. I'm heading out for the East Side now. The worst part is getting a vantage point amidst the crowds. :w00t:


Sandcastles said:


> Now, that sounds interesting! ~


Your siggie of Barron looks like he's saying "Huh?" about the Beer typo. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Go Team Go!!!!! Sue, I remember last year you had to work just as hard and again, you weren't the one running!!! Something tells me that for the last 5 years this marathon for your husband has ALWAYS been a marathon for you too! :flowers:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow! Go Jim go!!! I am only a newbie runner and just ran my farthest the other day...5 miles!  I am hoping to do either a 5 or 10K next month. Does he have any training tips for me?

Anyhoo, I hope you and Hunter survive the race and birthday party! Sounds like a lot of stress! But I am sure your darling husband appreciates all of it. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I looked on CNN for your DH in the marathon---yikes---I hope there was "crowd" control.
---and regard to the "ground beer"---that could also be interpreted as "root-beer" or?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Susan we
We're watching at home....although they go right past our NY apartment on 63rd and 1st. Congrats Jim...I'm sure you did well. Perfect day for it...

Let us know how he did.
Hapy Birthday Jim..wow what a way to celebrate!!!!
Good luck with you post marathon party!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*:chili::cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM:cheer::chili:*


*:yahoo::woohoo2:GO JIM GO:yahoo::woohoo2:*


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm wishing Jim all the best. This is a HUGE undertaking (for both of you!) and you both will need a hearty rest when the running and celebrating are over.

Perhaps you could strap a flashing light or reflective tape on Tyler to keep him safe from 24 sets of feet.

Take care.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

WooHoo!!! How'd he do? Started training for my first marathon two years after my first cancer diagnosis. Ran the Rock N Roll Marathon in Phoenix, 1/05!! Nothing like the feeling of crossing the finishline after running 26.2 miles!! Since then I've walked a marathon and run or walked several halves! Am looking forward to training again after my next scans (praying they are good). Next planned half...26.2 with Donna National Breast Cancer Marathon (and Half) in Jacksonville Beach, FL, 2/11!! 

Running or walking full or half marathons is addictive!! Would recommend Leukemia and Lymphoma Society's Team In Training! Raise $$ for blood cancer research as well training for an endurance event! Awesome organization!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Bless your heart Sue......I wish you luck with the party!!!

Happy Birthday Jim......your a winner already in my book!!!:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> I think it is fantastic that he is running. I trained 3 times to run a marathon and everytime I broke my ancle running. I gave up on running a martathon:HistericalSmiley:I did get to run a half marathon though.
> Gooooooooo Jim!!!!! Best of luck to you!!! Have a wonderful BIRTHDAY!!!


Thanks so much Mary. Broke your ankle each time. OUCH!! That would make me stop pretty fast!


Hunter's Mom said:


> Go Team Go!!!!! Sue, I remember last year you had to work just as hard and again, you weren't the one running!!! Something tells me that for the last 5 years this marathon for your husband has ALWAYS been a marathon for you too!


Yup, I do this party every year but not this big :w00t: I'm sitting here so happy to be off my feet and I didn't run at all. :blink:


missiek said:


> Wow! Go Jim go!!! I am only a newbie runner and just ran my farthest the other day...5 miles!  I am hoping to do either a 5 or 10K next month. Does he have any training tips for me?
> 
> Anyhoo, I hope you and Hunter survive the race and birthday party! Sounds like a lot of stress! But I am sure your darling husband appreciates all of it. :wub:


Thanks, Kelly. He does really appreciate it and told me so several times. I think that his advice would be stick to it. He was very devoted to a running regimen. I personally think it also helps to have a running buddy. When he ran with a friend he was most motivated. Unfortunately the friend moved to NJ


edelweiss said:


> I looked on CNN for your DH in the marathon---yikes---I hope there was "crowd" control.
> ---and regard to the "ground beer"---that could also be interpreted as "root-beer" or?


Sandi - it's always mobbed anywhere near the marathon but people really behave well and everyone is happy. 
I think I meant a round of beerB)


Moxie'smom said:


> Susan we
> We're watching at home....although they go right past our NY apartment on 63rd and 1st. Congrats Jim...I'm sure you did well. Perfect day for it...
> 
> Let us know how he did.
> ...


Leslie, wasn't it a beautiful day? Just ideal. We viewed him at 76th and First Avenue (right after the coal miner passed by) and then in central park. It was so exhilarating.


Matilda's mommy said:


> *:chili::cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM:cheer::chili:*
> 
> 
> *:yahoo::woohoo2:GO JIM GO:yahoo::woohoo2:*


Paula - thanks so much. Showed that to Jim and he got a big smile on his face.


LitGal said:


> I'm wishing Jim all the best. This is a HUGE undertaking (for both of you!) and you both will need a hearty rest when the running and celebrating are over.
> 
> Perhaps you could strap a flashing light or reflective tape on Tyler to keep him safe from 24 sets of feet.
> 
> Take care.


Maybe Tyler could have used a siren too to get thru the party crowd.:HistericalSmiley: He was amazing. Everyone was oohing and aahing over how cute he was and how good he was. Not a peep out of him which was a shock for a few people who had dogs who said theirs would have been barking and going nuts. He was such a sweetie and found many laps be be comfy on


munchkn8835 said:


> WooHoo!!! How'd he do? Started training for my first marathon two years after my first cancer diagnosis. Ran the Rock N Roll Marathon in Phoenix, 1/05!! Nothing like the feeling of crossing the finishline after running 26.2 miles!! Since then I've walked a marathon and run or walked several halves! Am looking forward to training again after my next scans (praying they are good). Next planned half...26.2 with Donna National Breast Cancer Marathon (and Half) in Jacksonville Beach, FL, 2/11!!
> 
> Running or walking full or half marathons is addictive!! Would recommend Leukemia and Lymphoma Society's Team In Training! Raise $$ for blood cancer research as well training for an endurance event! Awesome organization!


Congrats to you. :chili::aktion033: Wow, you're really awesome. I couldn't imagine doing those marathons and half marathons. Let us know if you do the one in Jacksonville so we can cheer you on!! Am going to post Jim's time and pix in post after this


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Bless your heart Sue......I wish you luck with the party!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Jim......your a winner already in my book!!!:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


Dianne - thanks so much. The party was terrific. I'm dead tired, almost as much a Jim. But everyone had a blast. I'll post pix next.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, it's over. :chili::chili: Jim made it. He ran the NYC Marathon in 4:22. I'm so proud of him. At age 55!! He wanted to break 4:00 but he had GI problems starting around mile 8 :w00t: and then throw a few leg cramps in later. He says this will be his last NYC Marathon but says that every year so this year I recorded him saying it on my FlipCam. It's so punishing. He does so much better in half marathons and feels great going into them and coming out. So his two sisters came up from South Jersey, we ate b'fast out and then went to see him at 76th and First Ave 17 miles into the race.The day was perfect, very cool weather, totally clear, blue sky, not a cloud. So much fun cheering everyone on. He was lookin' really good there:









Then we saw him at about mile 25, just a little over a mile to go. Not lookin' quite as happy.









But then we got a very happy picture BECAUSE IT WAS OVER!!!









So we walked home which luckily was only about 7 long blocks, jim showered and rested and we did end up with about 22 people for the party. Had a great time. Everyone said they loved the food, drinks, lots of laughs so a very good day. And Tyler was the perfect dog. Everyone said he was unbelievably good, no barking, sweet, not afraid.:chili: Looking forward to sleeping tonight. :thumbsup: We both don't know how to thank you enough for the well wishes. You're the best!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday to Jim!! 

and WOOHOOOO HE DID IT!!! :chili::chili::chili:
Congratulations to the both of you!!! Impressive tasks for the both of you!!! Marathon and a party for 20+ people! I admire your courage and energy! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sue, your husband is incredibly handsome! I sure hope my DH looks that god at 55  Congrats to your WHOLE family for geting through this marathon!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! 4:22, how impressive!!! So happy you had a wonderful day/party, Sue. By the way, I see a little bit of Jim's "sexy legs". LOL

My stepson Corey did the Chicago Marathon last month. The same day Steve was in the Riverhead hospital with the 104 temperature. Poor Corey collapsed at mile 24. He was throwing up and totally dehydrated. I was heartbroken for him. He's fine now. 

Yes, a stressful yet Happy Birthday day.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats to Steve and you, Sue!! Big accomplishments on you both!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Better late then never...Just checking in to see how things went, and they went SUPER! The hubs finished the marathon, celebrated the big double nickel, and was upstaged by Tyler at the party! :HistericalSmiley:Ya gotta love a cute fluff! Happy B'day, Jim!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> Happy birthday to Jim!!
> 
> and WOOHOOOO HE DID IT!!! :chili::chili::chili:
> Congratulations to the both of you!!! Impressive tasks for the both of you!!! Marathon and a party for 20+ people! I admire your courage and energy! :aktion033::aktion033:


Thanks so much Sarah. We were both comatose at 11pm. It was really a wonderful day and evening. I hate when I'm so busy with the party that I don't get to really talk to people. It's so much more fun being a guest.:HistericalSmiley:


Hunter's Mom said:


> Sue, your husband is incredibly handsome! I sure hope my DH looks that god at 55  Congrats to your WHOLE family for geting through this marathon!


Erin I'll have to tell my DH the handsome remark. It will have made the run worthwhile Thanks so much. We had a great time and he's up now stretching. They need to go to Tavern on the Green in the Park to get their medals engraved and WAIT ON LINE for it.:w00t: And it just started sleeting here.:w00t::w00t: Man nothing is easy. 


KAG said:


> Yeah baby!! 4:22, how impressive!!! So happy you had a wonderful day/party, Sue. By the way, I see a little bit of Jim's "sexy legs". LOL
> 
> My stepson Corey did the Chicago Marathon last month. The same day Steve was in the Riverhead hospital with the 104 temperature. Poor Corey collapsed at mile 24. He was throwing up and totally dehydrated. I was heartbroken for him. He's fine now.
> 
> ...


Oh Kerry how sad for your stepson. Boy, you guys had your hands full the day of the Chicago marathon with Steve so sick too. How things can change, luckily, in a month. It was really hot there too - reason for heat stroke kind of symptoms I'm sure. One of our guests last night ran it...but he was 22.
On Jim, those legs are for you Kerry. :w00t: Sore legs, but legs nevertheless.:HistericalSmiley:


princessre said:


> Congrats to Steve and you, Sue!! Big accomplishments on you both!


Thanks Sophia -- I know there are a lot of Steve's around SM (Debbie and Kerry's DHs) but my sweetie is Jim :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: He's doing great this morning


Starsmom said:


> Better late then never...Just checking in to see how things went, and they went SUPER! The hubs finished the marathon, celebrated the big double nickel, and was upstaged by Tyler at the party! :HistericalSmiley:Ya gotta love a cute fluff! Happy B'day, Jim!


Thanks Marsha. We really did have an amazing day. It always drives me nuts when Jim complains about his time. My thought is YOU FINISHED!!! It's a runner's thing. Very special day yesterday though because of his birthday and the marathon falling on the same day though


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HOORAY FOR JIM!!!!!!! I'm so proud of him! He looks so proud in those pictures...I actually got teary eyed looking at them! 

AND HOORAY FOR YOU SUE!!!!! What a woman you are! Entertaining all those unexpected guests and making beer lasagna LOL!!!!!!! I'll need that recipe btw LOL!!!!!! 

Happy Bday to Jim as well and one more big CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

4:22...WOW!!! Congratulations, Jim!! Hope you are feeling better today and remember that it is easier to walk up and down the stairs backwards after running/walking a marathon!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, just seeing this...belated Happy Birthday to your husband and Congratulations on the marathon!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*CONGRATS JIM, we are sooooo proud of you:hugging:*
*Sue I'm amazed at all you did to make the day special for you Jim. Now spoil yourself my friend:wub2:*


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday Jim!!artytime:
congrats on your run!:drinkup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> HOORAY FOR JIM!!!!!!! I'm so proud of him! He looks so proud in those pictures...I actually got teary eyed looking at them!
> 
> AND HOORAY FOR YOU SUE!!!!! What a woman you are! Entertaining all those unexpected guests and making beer lasagna LOL!!!!!!! I'll need that recipe btw LOL!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Bday to Jim as well and one more big CONGRATS!!!!!!


Aww thanks Tammy. I gave your congrats to him. I'm so proud of him. He was bummed about his slow time but said he at least beat Meredith Vieira, the Chilean Miner and Al Roker.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love cooking, baking and entertaining so it was fine. Hate the cleaning though.:huh:


munchkn8835 said:


> 4:22...WOW!!! Congratulations, Jim!! Hope you are feeling better today and remember that *it is easier to walk up and down the stairs backwards* after running/walking a marathon!!


:HistericalSmiley: Donna - spoken as a marathoner who's been there and done that, I presume. Jim's very familiar with the dreaded steps since he takes the subway to work - ouch,ouch,ouch! Also DOMS. He didn't work today but did some level walking. Tomorrow a lot of the stuff might hit.:w00t: Thanks for the info.


donnad said:


> Sue, just seeing this...belated Happy Birthday to your husband and Congratulations on the marathon!!!


Thanks Donna. I've passed on all the well wishes. Now he might start thinking of next year.:smilie_tischkante:


Matilda's mommy said:


> *CONGRATS JIM, we are sooooo proud of you:hugging:*
> *Sue I'm amazed at all you did to make the day special for you Jim. Now spoil yourself my friend:wub2:*


Oh, Paula, shucks, thanks Jim's been feeling the love.:chili::chili: It was really an uplifting day. And my friends and family have phoned, written and texted about the party and how they enjoyed it My spoiling today was doing NOTHING.:chili::chili: Still pooped.


mfa said:


> happy birthday Jim!!artytime:
> congrats on your run!:drinkup:


Thanks so much Florence. Jim was enjoying his wine tonight and post party lasagna


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sue I had a very busy weekend so I'm just seeing this...

Wow congrats to Jim! He looked so good.

I'm glad you were able to enjoy the day with friends and family.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing! Tell Jim he's my idol! Maybe one day I will be there!!! For now, I have to take on the dreaded 10K ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck Jim! ( I haven't checked out the interview video yet and the rest of this marathon thread but I am looking forward to seeing it).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terry36 said:


> Sue I had a very busy weekend so I'm just seeing this...
> 
> Wow congrats to Jim! He looked so good.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to enjoy the day with friends and family.


Serena - you do't have to tell me about a busy weekend. :HistericalSmiley: I think by tomorrow I should be a functioning human again. Sad that Jim has more energy than me today.:w00t:


missiek said:


> Amazing! Tell Jim he's my idol! Maybe one day I will be there!!! For now, I have to take on the dreaded 10K ...


Thanks Kelly. I have to tell him the hero comment. He'll be so touched. Good luck when you do the 10K. You're my hero with that one. And remember, Jim isn't birthin' no babies.:blink:


Maglily said:


> Good luck Jim! ( I haven't checked out the interview video yet and the rest of this marathon thread but I am looking forward to seeing it).


Thanks Brenda. He finished it in 4:22. A couple of people he knows couldn't finish; one who was doing the fundraising for cancer with him, fell at a water stop and had to drop out at mile 18 so we're so happy he made it. We saw a lot of ambulances and UTV's transporting runners for medical care at the end of the race.:w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOOO CONGRATS, JIM  well done!!!! 

on a side note: you have one amazing DW (Dear Wife) 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> WOHOOOO CONGRATS, JIM  well done!!!!
> 
> on a side note: you have one amazing DW (Dear Wife)
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat. I'll have to tell Jim your last side note.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: If you ever come to NYC, it's a great time of year to be here. Weather is perfect and everyone's in a great mood. People really come from all over the world for the week


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow he did great....and so did you...and Tyler...what a wonderful family you are.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics of hubby in the marathon!!! New York was beautiful on that day and your husband was spectacular~~~He finished the race~~Wonderful!!! Glad the party turned out so well. You made that day and his birthday really good for him!!! Love, ain't it grand!!!! :heart::drinkup::heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations Jim, you got some good pics there Sue. He lost his pants but kept on going. He doesn't even look tired, Wow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Wow he did great....and so did you...and Tyler...what a wonderful family you are.


I count my blessings every day. And you should see my son --but he won't let me share any pix on the internet. Maybe Christmas card pic


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Great pics of hubby in the marathon!!! New York was beautiful on that day and your husband was spectacular~~~He finished the race~~Wonderful!!! Glad the party turned out so well. You made that day and his birthday really good for him!!! Love, ain't it grand!!!! :heart::drinkup::heart:


It is grand. I went through a lot of frogs before I found Jim but it was all worth it. A fabulous dad too...except that he won't allow a bow in Tyler's hair but I can forgive him that. We'll be eating party leftovers for a while. Did you know that Costco lobster salad spread (always on the tasting demos there) makes a great "lobster" melt an improvement to a tuna melt. I have to get creative here.:thumbsup:


Maglily said:


> Congratulations Jim, you got some good pics there Sue. He *lost his pants* but kept on going. He doesn't even look tired, Wow.


:HistericalSmiley:Brenda - I had to take a second look when you said Jim lost his pants. :w00t: I went back to see that he was in his running shorts. :smheat: Don't need any naked cowboy runners here. He had various layers of clothes on in the morning at the start and thankfully you check your bag and UPS trucks with them in it are near (??) the finish line. Running for charity had its perks - a tent to wait in at the beginning of the race and a close truck and exit at the end. Otherwise you're sitting on the cold damp ground for three hours and you walk an extra mile or so to get to your truck. :w00t:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! How wonderful that he finished with no problems! He should be proud of himself for sure!!! What an accomplishment!! Your party sounds wonderful, too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Sue, I feel like I missed the whole thing!!!  I'm trying to keep up with what's going on, but it's been pretty hectic around here the past few days.

It sounds like it was a really GREAT day...and the old guy made it!!!! 
(you know that was a joke...I'm older than him, LOL):innocent:

.....I bet he does it again next year..... B)


----------

